# Getting a bit of a belly whilst bulking



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

What would you advise? Go on a short cut or just drop the bulk calories? Currently 6'2 and 194lbs.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Re calculate your diet and revise what your eating would be a good start


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Maybe trim your carbs back a little? what is your diet like?

Lets see what you're eating my man.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Cut back on the carbs and up some cardio. Cardio should be in IMO even when bulking.

I kept on a bulk and ignored cardio for ages, meant I had to lose 5 stone for a cut before I saw abs.

FAIL


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cut back on the carbs and up some cardio. Cardio should be in IMO even when bulking.
> 
> I kept on a bulk and ignored cardio for ages, meant I had to lose 5 stone for a cut before I saw abs.
> 
> FAIL


I've never done cardio, I'm gonna have to start though if only to get fitter. I'll lower carbs, up protein and add some cardio in there.

Thanks for the replies lads.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

you could ad more cardio but increase slowly as too much will eat into your calories and potentially effect your gains, also protein and carbs can cause alot of bloat and give the illusion of a pot belly which isnt actually fat on the outside.

gaining fat comes with bulking.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

MF88 said:


> I've never done cardio, I'm gonna have to start though if only to get fitter. I'll lower carbs, up protein and add some cardio in there.
> 
> Thanks for the replies lads.


cardio also increases metabolism so will increase your nutes uptake as your bodies running at a more efficent level. 45-60min x3 ew is plenty on a bulk imo.

bare in mind this is 10mins warm up and 5-10mins cool down so the main cv workout can only be 20-45mins, heart rate 120-140bpm fat burning zone 140-180bpm cardio benifits zone.

i like to do 1hour cardio,

30mins on the rower HR build upto 140bpm within 5mins,

then 30mins on the cross trainer HR 160bpm,

5min cool down to 120bpm then get ready go home.

i hate running and bikes, i can go fine on the rower, cross trainer and sterp climbers, but i find the rower and cross trainer give more of a full body workout, compared to the stepper doing just your legs.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

even start off 30mins or even 15min pre weights to warm up and 15min post weight to cool down.

i normally do my weights about dinner time and then go back about tea time for my cardio. 30mins is fine to start, you will soon fine it gets easier within a couple of weeks and its easy to do a 1hr sesh, best off getting a HR strap and go off your heart rate so you rn nop speeding up and slowing down thru the workout and you no your in the right heart rate zone to keep it constant.

a 1hour cardio session can have a carry over effect/ increased metabolism of about a 72hours, so 1 hour is a big benifit, to your all round health and fitness and protein synthesis for your muscle recovery, also helps flush all the waste out from training. and will make you feel more awake alert and your day to day life easier as your fitter from more efficient oxygen use, with a lower heart rate. you will notice a difrence after from 1hr x3 ew at those HR bpms, plus going of your HR you no were you need to be, and your not cheating yourself just going thru the motions


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I would never do cardio before weights.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

@stone14 Great advice in all posts mate, thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

simonthepieman said:


> I would never do cardio before weights.


even in the winter? lol a like it to warm and looses up, 15mins is nothing wont have a negative effect on your weight workout unless your severely unfit and it has you on your back lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldn't call a warm up cardio.

But anything past sustained Bpm of 125 should be saved till after weights


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I've put on a bit of fat during my bulk, but I'm surprisingly still toned especially considering I've been eating way more than usual during the last month and during the last week; APPALLINGLY.

I guess my metabolism is still working pretty well :thumbup1:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MissB said:


> I do all my cv before weights.Always have done! Warm up is 10k on the bike...takes me 12 mins including sprints on high resitance. Quick 5k on the treadmill or maybe 10mins rower best effort or 10 mins x trainer. Either way I will always do about 30min cv before I touch a weight or even stretch!


Cardio will have a reasonable impact on lifting intensity, but lifting has little effect on cardio. Also LISS cardio after weights is better for fat loss than the inverse


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

recalculate diet and cut carbs out earlier. I don't carb after 4 to avoid gaining a tummy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Do cardio or if your doing it increase it


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I used to do cardio before lifting. The main reason I stopped is that I didn't like dripping with sweat all over the gym, and I even tried wearing a headband :whistling:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MissB said:


> Oh I know I should be doing it the other way around for maximum benefits but it gets me in the mood for lifting....if that make sense! Strange huh but works for me : )


Enjoying your training is the most important thing. And a sub optimum routine with 100% effort will trump a half ****d perfect routine. Good luck.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kloob said:


> recalculate diet and cut carbs out earlier. I don't carb after 4 to avoid gaining a tummy.


Complete nonsense


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Complete nonsense


if you're going to disagree, atleast explain your argument or your point is not valid.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kloob said:


> if you're going to disagree, atleast explain your argument or your point is not valid.


Because you explained yours?

There absolutely no science that timing of carb consumption has any effect on fat gain.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kloob said:


> if you're going to disagree, atleast explain your argument or your point is not valid.


It is nonsense because it is daily calories that give you a "tummy" not stopping eating carbs at a certain hour, do you replace the calories with calories from Fat? If not then it is obvouise you will lose weight as you are lowering calories but if you stuck to the same amount of calories you do now but eat your carb calories after 4pm you would not gain any more fat than you do now.....

Your body does not suddenly realise it is a certain time and handle food differently.....and that is fact.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I regularly eat after 2am, including carbs..........I don't think it makes any difference.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

simonthepieman said:


> I would never do cardio before weights.


why?



simonthepieman said:


> Cardio will have a reasonable impact on lifting intensity, but lifting has little effect on cardio. Also LISS cardio after weights is better for fat loss than the inverse


why?

if the cardio is done before or after the lifting session,its going to be just as effective,end of.

its long since proven it doesnt matter when or where in the day you do your cardio,the overall effects are negligable in difference.

The lifting session MAY be affected by the cardio session if done before it,some may feel that yes,myself and many others it doesnt matter either way,tbh i am more likely to get my cardio done presession than post,as after training i am too fuked to want to do it.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Because you explained yours?
> 
> There absolutely no science that timing of carb consumption has any effect on fat gain.


I'll happily explain mine.

carbs give us energy, any energy unused is stored I the body; as fat so that we can dip into fat reserves for energy when we have more fuel. therefore if you intake at night, you are not allowing yourself to use the energy.

obviously that doesn't apply to everyone.

everyone is different, that's my view on It and it works for me. if it doesn't work for you then that's fair play. the guy asked for help and.opinions so I gave mine. we're all here to learn and having lots of opinions isn't a bad thing.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

MF88 said:


> What would you advise? Go on a short cut or just drop the bulk calories? Currently 6'2 and 194lbs.


don't get carried away with things. If your belly is expanding at the same rate as your biceps/quads/chest measurements, then cut; this serves to lose the fat (good) but also while in a catabolic state (dieting) you "prime" your body for growth when you bulk again (this is why comp BB's rebound with more muscle than they started the diet with...)


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

totally disagree on the carb timing not affecting fat gain.

its proven time and again,personally use the technique year in and out to great success with guys n gals prepping that targetting carb timing will certainly help to move things further forward on fat loss,have seen a big difference in people dieting for shows on say 200g carbs a day using the carbs spread up till a certain point in the day vs just using a sprinkling in the morning and the rest targetted pre and post work out,still the same net carb intake but timed very specifically,and works to great effect


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> don't get carried away with things. If your belly is expanding at the same rate as your biceps/quads/chest measurements, then cut; this serves to lose the fat (good) but also while in a catabolic state (dieting) you "prime" your body for growth when you bulk again (this is why comp BB's rebound with more muscle than they started the diet with...)


May do a cut throughout January, see how I get on and hopefully lose some good BF, got the next week to read up on how to cut properly too.

Thanks for all the advice guys.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Kloob said:


> I'll happily explain mine.
> 
> carbs give us energy, any energy unused is stored I the body; as fat so that we can dip into fat reserves for energy when we have more fuel. therefore if you intake at night, you are not allowing yourself to use the energy.
> 
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. But yours is based on made up science. Commonly known as 'bro science' in lifting circles.

I assure you. There is no fact in what you say and is bad information to share


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

as I said. I didny base it on science, I based it on something that works for me and if It works for me then it can work for someone else.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

simonthepieman said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. But yours is based on made up science. Commonly known as 'bro science' in lifting circles.
> 
> I assure you. There is no fact in what you say and is bad information to share


what he is saying isnt entirely untrue at all.

the world over there are people who eat next to fuk all,all day,then when they get home they take in the majority of their food intake,they end up fat,take that same person and spread their food intake evenly thru the day and they end up fat but not as fat as the person who eats all their food at night,theres no rocket science in that,it happens,basic facts,god knows by changing that simple plan,and not altering a persons food plan i have made a change in peoples bodyfat percentages,label it broscience or not,just because there is a fab paper backing the scientific fact of a matter doesnt always means thats the way it pans out for everyone


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

stone14 said:


> even in the winter? lol a like it to warm and looses up, 15mins is nothing wont have a negative effect on your weight workout unless your severely unfit and it has you on your back lol


I'd be ready to go home mate if I did it before weights! Can see 5 mins being ok but a longer sesh would have me to f*cked for weights after haha


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MissB said:


> Nutrition- for every bit of advice there is always conflicting evidence against it!
> 
> I have learnt the best thing to do is try it! If it works then stick with it, if it doesn't, then try something else! : )


probably most sensible advice to go on to be honest,little things can work so well for some yet so badly for others,tho we are all very similar when it comes to fat loss there are points where certain techniques without doubt will work better for some than for others


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cut back on the carbs and up some cardio. Cardio should be in IMO even when bulking.
> 
> I kept on a bulk and ignored cardio for ages, meant I had to lose 5 stone for a cut before I saw abs.
> 
> FAIL


If you had remained leaner throughout your bulk do you think you would of gained as much muscle mate?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> If you had remained leaner throughout your bulk do you think you would of gained as much muscle mate?


 :lol:

you mean if he had only had to shed the 3 stone to see his abs instead of the 5?

so many people keep associating getting fat as fuk as being a bonus and necessary evil when trying to gain max muscle,its such a thing of the past.

speaking from experience similar to IB also as on my first prep i had to shed something like 50lbs+ to get into nik,first and last time i ever did that,lesson learned lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

weeman said:


> why?
> 
> why?
> 
> ...


You are getting your science mixed up. I agree, time day has no effect on fact loss.

However lifting and cardio close together does have tied implications.

Do some reading on the CNS and you'll get some good explanation why this is the best way round.

The cardio done before or after will have not dissimilar results, but high intensity anaerobic activity will increase fat oxidation and thus making it optimum for the fat burning effect of cardio to take place after.

Cardio needs little in the way of CNS fulfillment to perform at a high level. Hence field athletes train 6days a weeks using the same muscle group. Whereas 2-3 time a week frequency is optimum for non-steroid using weight lifters( with a good portion of lifters only training each body part once a week).

However cardio will drain the CNS potential. Especially higher impact cardio

weight lifting is extremely dependent on CNS efficiency. So you have 2 acts that drain the CNS and only one that is critical for a fresh CNS for optimum performance.

So that's why you do weights first.

The most optimum thing to do is split then AM and PM. but if combined, do weights first for best results.

There is a whole other supportive argument for this but with glycogen utilisation which I can't be ****d to go into tight now whilst there is wine to be drunk and cheese to be ate, but hopefully the prior information is enough.

Merry Christmas one and all


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> :lol:
> 
> you mean if he had only had to shed the 3 stone to see his abs instead of the 5?
> 
> ...


I mean staying as lean as possible throughout, never more than a short cut away from abs rather than 3 stone over lol.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MissB said:


> Nutrition- for every bit of advice there is always conflicting evidence against it!
> 
> I have learnt the best thing to do is try it! If it works then stick with it, if it doesn't, then try something else! : )


I half agree.

This only works if you truly isolate variables. If you chance multiple variables it's impossible to explain what works.

For example. When starting a diet someone will instigate a calorie deficit and stop carbs after a certain time.

They will lose weight and attribute it to the carb cut off when it's actually the calorie deficit.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

MissB said:


> Damn you are being pedantic tonight!!! Go eat more cheese and drink more wine!!!
> 
> Nah it's cool, so log your diet then. Sorted : )


Spot on. A log is the suppliment you can use!

Hugs and kisses!

Merry cheesemass


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

last year i prepped 7 different guys,one of them started off their prep on 300 carbs a day and by the end he was hitting 4-500g,his calorific intake increased whilst getting into contest nik.

i myself start off each and every prep i have done on a higher calorific intake than what i consume in my off season and gain muscle whilst losing fat,plenty of my journals show this,yeah i am notorious for massive drug abuse but hey my offseason is spent in the same manner so that variable remains the same whillst the nutrition part varied wildly,the guy i mentiones used very little AAS and no meds from the point of thermo's ie throid,clen etc till the very very end,and even then it was token amount.

Just pointing out again,what on paper looks to work for everyone doesnt always apply quite the same across the board,and this isnt in a circumstance of hobbybuilder or person trying to get lean,its in the environment of anally detailed prep to get as low digit bodyfat percentage as possible to said athlete in given time period


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Buy in the end of the day are you all saying that he should add the cardio to lose the fat he has gained or to halt any further fat gain?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Jd123 said:


> I'd be ready to go home mate if I did it before weights! Can see 5 mins being ok but a longer sesh would have me to f*cked for weights after haha


5mins will be fine on the tread mill, as a warm up not a full on cardio sesh, just so you warm your body thru and finish with a very light sweat is far better than going into weights cold.

For health and fitness qualifictions the instructors are taught to do and train clients to do 15mins cardio before weights as a warm up not as an actual cardio session. And 15mins at the end as a cool down period.

I never used to do cardio, but once I started doing 5min on treadmill I felt far better thru my weights workout than if I had just warmed up the part of the bosy I was training with warm up sets, especially leg day was far better doing a 5min jog wo warm the legs right thru. I was doing:

Treadmill:

30secs fast walk

1min 4mph

1min 5mph

1min 6mph

30min 7mph

30sec 4mph

30secs walk

Then weights, will do nothng for cv fitness but good as a warm up.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

so it say 20 minutes cardio good to burn fat and keep leanish in bulk, also bcaa during and what after?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bcaas during and after sex.


----------

